# Amplificador de audio alimentado con una fuente de 1.5v



## Mary (Jul 10, 2008)

muy buenas, saludos a todos los participantes del foro, estoy realizando una alarma programable pero me pide un amplificador de 1.5v, queria saber si es posible diseñar un amplificador de audio con una alimentación de 1.5 v con un solo transistor, seria posible que me facilitaran algun diseño o por casualidad alguien sabe como hacerlo? muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Legion (Ago 18, 2008)

Este integrado TA8145FN de Toshiba si no me equivoco te podria ayudar pero te advierto que es de montaje superficial, la hoja de datos la puedes ver en:

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets2/32/320226_1.pdf

Ahora si el voltaje no es determinante del diseño del amplificador podrias usar algo mas comun como el LM386 que trabaja en el rango de los 4 a 12 voltios y tiene 1 Watt de salida, el limk es:

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/nationalsemiconductor/DS006976.PDF

Espero que tesea de ayuda


----------

